# retired bass ?????



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

i heard there is a tournament series called retired bass. Anyone know the details, or who to get ahold of? thanks


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I believe Jim Guzman runs them...i'll try to dig up his number. He used to fish my club.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

That would be great. Thanks


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

for retiries?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gezzz... Ike you retired? You have to work first to earn that


----------

